# Delfleet Essential Polyurethane for Boats



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just recently used the named product above to paint my highsider and must say I am really impressed. Its made by PPG which I think is the same company that produces Awlgrip. Anyone else have any experience with this product as far as durability? It seems to have done a great job but can't really leave any feedback until further down the road. Thx


----------

